# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] ελεγχος ενισχυτη αυτοκινητου

## vlahoskwn

καλησπερα
μου δωσανε εναν ενισχυτη axton a4350 τον οποιο μου ειπαν οτι δεν βγαζει ηχο και θ αηθελα αρχικα να μου πειτε πως να τον αναψω αρχικα
δηλαδη εχω μια μπαταρια αυτοκινητου εαν βαλω ενα καλωδιο 2χ2.5 ηχειων για να δω εαν αναβει και δουλευει θα εχω θεμα;

----------


## mikemtb73

Εξαρτάται από το μήκος του... Μη βάλεις καμιά κουλουρα!!!

via Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb73

Οκ, τον αναψες τελικά?  Δε μας είπες  

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------

